# Tip for JD's Mudbug



## angry Bob (Mar 20, 2010)

I think I'll be giving this a try this year

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-HjgIP9obQ&feature=related


----------



## ericshayes (Mar 20, 2010)

I've seen a rig like that before in bassin magazine. They called it an okechobee rig. Uncle Josh baits makes a package with the hook, weight, and their creature bait. I think it's been around a while.


----------

